# From B/W to Color - Amazing!



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Classic black and white photos get colorized : theCHIVE

Just click the link! This is some very very quality colorization here!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

those are some great pictures. The colors came out great. I bet ted turner wished he had color that good on the movies he colourised. 

on a side note, the backyard section of that site also had some great looking pictures :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Colouring B&W ia relatively easy in Photoshop. I did an original B&W of Gen Geo Custer. I can't locate the stills off hand but I did make a short presentation of the conversion that can seen here. The sound track is from that fantastic movie; Gettysburg


----------

